# RIP Nero. October 2, 2011



## Bun Slave (Oct 2, 2011)

We took him to the 'Blessing of the Animals' at the local Anglican church, then took him to the vet. We stayed with him as he fell asleep from the sedative.

The head tilt and infection that caused it were starting to cause him too much suffering. He couldn't get to food and water, couldn't keep himself clean, couldn't move.

He was a very much loved rabbit and I'm so sad. I hope he knows how hard I tried and how much he was loved. 

He was a wonderful bunny.


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. Nero will be missed.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear that you had to let Nero go. He absolutely knew that you not only loved him, but did your best by him. He is running free, no head tilt, eating and drinking with joy.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Nero's passing to the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

That is one very difficult decision to have to make. I myself had to do it for Buttercup about a month ago. 

Knowing that they are not suffering any longer make our loss a little easier.

I bet my Buttercup and Jackie met your Nero at the Gates when they opened to let him in. They are all probably running :rabbithopthrough the meadows up there.

Hugs:feelbetter:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## JimD (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free little one.

ray:


----------



## DharmaBuns (Oct 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Nero. He was obviously very well loved.  *hugs*


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 3, 2011)

We're sorry for your loss. It's never an easy decision to make--we had the same thing with our little Commodore Stockton, the sweetest little Chin Mini Rex. If you need to chat, PM us and we can cry together. Binky Free little man.


----------



## Bun Slave (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you all so much, you're all very kind. He was very special to me and I will always love him. I might get another 3rd rabbit, I'll see how Nellie & Newman are over the next few days - I know Nellie is upset and I think Newman really misses his snuggle partner.

For now I plan to try to help bunnies in shelters, etc... I'll be going to Bunny Fest on Saturday and distributing all of the willow I've collected so that other buns may find some enjoyment from what I'm able to do.


----------



## jujub793 (Oct 4, 2011)

So sorry about Nero, I'm sure he felt your love everyday of his life :feelbetter:


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 6, 2011)

*Bun Slave wrote: *


> Thank you all so much, you're all very kind. He was very special to me and I will always love him. I might get another 3rd rabbit, I'll see how Nellie & Newman are over the next few days - I know Nellie is upset and I think Newman really misses his snuggle partner.
> 
> For now I plan to try to help bunnies in shelters, etc... I'll be going to Bunny Fest on Saturday and distributing all of the willow I've collected so that other buns may find some enjoyment from what I'm able to do.



I am so sorry to hear that you lost Nero. You did all that you could for him, you loved him and tried very hard to help him.

I have lost a bunny as well, it has been about a month and a half. August 31, 2011 is when I lost my bunny, Prince. He is the white rabbit in my avatar.

I would wait for about two weeks before getting another rabbit, but that depends on your other rabbits. Sweetie, my female lionhead mix (black rabbit in avatar), is still grieving the loss of Prince. I got Pudden two weeks after Prince passed away. Sweetie still doesn't want to bond with him. Rabbits grieve for a short time or a long time, depends on the rabbit.

I think that you will have better luck than me bonding your other rabbits to another rabbit than me trying to bond Sweetie and Pudden, because you have two that seem to be bonded already, they just might bond with another rabbit. But please give them time to grieve first.


----------



## Bun Slave (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you for your advice. I do plan to wait to see what we decide to do. Right now I think his companion rabbits aren't sure what to do with themselves; they'd spent a lot of time making Nero feel comfortable. The whole house is adjusting.

I found this picture of Nero which was taken the summer we got him. He was about a year old. He was getting ready to leap out into the yard so he could nom on dandelions!





:angel:


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 7, 2011)

He is adorable. What breed is he? He looks like a polish dwarf.


----------

